# Knicks All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Walt Frazier

*SG-* Carmelo Anthony

*SF-* Bernard King

*PF-* Willis Reed

*C-* Patrick Ewing

*Bench*

*1-* Dave DeBusschere
*2-* Richie Guerin
*3-* Tyson Chandler
*4-* John Starks
*5-* Mark Jackson
*6-* Harry Gallatin
*7-* Michael Ray Richardson


Definitely one of the best front courts with Reed and Ewing. DeBusschere and Chandler off the bench definitely doesn't hurt either. What would your Knicks team look like?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG- Walt Frazier
SG- Carmelo Anthony
SF- Bernard King
PF- Bob McAdoo
C- Patrick Ewing

Bench
-----------
6- Richie Guerin
7- Willie Naulls
8- Stephon Marbury
9- Willis Reed
10- Walt Bellamy
11 - Charles Oakley
12 - Latrell Sprewell


That's a stupid deep team


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys both copped out by putting both Melo and King on the starting line-up... I have no choice but to follow suit. 

*PG* - Clyde
*SG* - Melo/Guerin/Ray Williams
*SF* - Bernard/DeBusschere
*PF* - McAdoo/The Horse/The Whale
*C* - Ewing/Willis/Bellamy

That front court is LOADED.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm confused as to why Earl Monroe isn't listed on anyone's team yet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> PG- Walt Frazier
> SG- Carmelo Anthony
> SF- Bernard King
> PF- Bob McAdoo
> ...


No Dave DeBusschere? C'mon man


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Allan Houston and John Starks anywhere close to belonging?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> No Dave DeBusschere? C'mon man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I should have given him the nod over Oakley. Definitely should have.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

scdn said:


> Allan Houston and John Starks anywhere close to belonging?


Houston and Sprewell for fighting over the final roster spot on my team...that's really a toss-up to me. I wouldn't disagree with either over the other.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Should we also have a Knicks All Time Bust Team?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys could probably field two all-time busts teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:boo:


----------

